# La Grosse Boule !



## ficelle (27 Avril 2006)

Je vais demander aux cameras de Didier Barzoni de serrer un peu sur moi...

Novaaaa...... ah ah ah ah ah ah aaaaaaahhhhhh......

Laisser agir....

ça marche....

parceque toi aussi t'es une ****** !

Ah.... c'qu'on est moche....

J'vais t'rayer d'mon carnet d'adresse !

Et c'est vraiment la lutte contre l'isolement....

Oui... 

Pipo et Mario....

En effet, le mot clef était...

Je vais vous montrer comment fonctionne notre machine pensante...

Attention à la grosse boule qui descend l'escalier....

Attention à la grosse boule elle va vous écraser...

Mais que fait donc cette Grosse Boule, Mais que fait donc cette Grosse Boule...

Cher Monsieur cette Boule roule, elle vous enverra bouler...

De 17h34 à 19h32, c'est la Grosse Boule... et c'est tant mieux ! 



plus d'info par-là...


----------



## ficelle (27 Avril 2006)

à croire que vous n'aimez pas les vieux.... :bebe:


----------



## fredintosh (27 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> à croire que vous n'aimez pas les vieux.... :bebe:


En tous cas, j'adore Edouard Baer ! :love:  
(en plus, je crois qu'il a un Mac, non ?)


----------



## ficelle (27 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas, j'adore Edouard Baer ! :love:
> (en plus, je crois qu'il a un Mac, non ?)




le site de "la Folle et Véritable vie de Luigi Prizzoti" est fait avec iWeb, et ça se voit ! 

et je l'ai vu rouler en TW :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> à croire que vous n'aimez pas les vieux.... :bebe:



les vieux c'est dans la tête y'a des jeunes vieux et des vieux jeunes hein ficelle  :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

C le club du troisième age , ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

c bien ce que je disais


----------



## ficelle (28 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> les vieux c'est dans la tête y'a des jeunes vieux et des vieux jeunes hein ficelle  :love:



j'me suis deja fait traiter de papy la semaine derniere... ça commence à bien faire !

quand je vais raconter ça à mon grand-père, ce week-end !


----------



## ficelle (28 Avril 2006)

on attend toujours mon ami Tyler (aka Valentino) sur ce thread ! :mouais:


----------



## ficelle (28 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> C le club du troisième age , ici ?



p'tit "con" !


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2006)

tiens, je ne peux même pas lui dire qu'il écoute une radio de branchouilles parigos... espèce de Bobo nantais !!    

ficelle : à dimanche ! 










ps : Galatée, arrête de lire, je me sens obligé de rajouter que tu es belle et caetera...


----------



## ficelle (28 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ps : Galatée, arrête de lire, je me sens obligé de rajouter que tu es belle et caetera...



qui ça ?


----------



## ficelle (28 Avril 2006)

la suite....

sauvegardez vite 

edit : petit caffouillage d'idik


----------



## valoriel (28 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> le site de "la Folle et Véritable vie de Luigi Prizzoti" est fait avec iWeb, et ça se voit !


T'es sûr? Il se charge pourtant vite


----------



## ficelle (28 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr?



tu sais, moi, je ne suis qu'amour...


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> p'tit "con" !




oui ?


----------



## rezba (28 Avril 2006)

Aujourd'hui, 116ème épisode des missels contre les bubons.
Au dispensaire chrétien de Saint Auguste de la Miséricorde, la situation est plus grave que prévue.


_Hmmm, je vais remettre ma toge écarlate, moi.


:love:
_


----------



## mikoo (28 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> les vieux c'est dans la tête y'a des jeunes vieux et des vieux jeunes




*E-xac-te-ment.*  







Le vioc,
c'est hype.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2006)

mouarrf excellent mikoo   :love: 
j'aime beaucoup celui en bleu il est canon:love:

la machine à boules est cassée...pfft


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> Attention à la grosse boule qui descend l'escalier....
> 
> Attention à la grosse boule elle va vous écraser...
> 
> ...



Je croyais que les threads à coups de boules étaient interdits ?  :modo:


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2006)

déformations des nioubes, on parle de "La Grosse Boule" et ils imaginent qu'on va leur filer des coups de boule force 10... arrêtez de rêver les jeunes !  :rateau:

et soyez un tant soi peu plus curieux !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Avril 2006)

Il est vrai que le nioube est souvent atteint, au bout d'un trimestre, d'un curieux phénomène de dilatation, qui ne doit en rien à une quelconque élévation de température... Si seulement la loi autorisait la vivisection sur ces spécimens, nous pourrions peut être en apprendre plus...


----------



## ficelle (28 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et soyez un tant soi peu plus curieux !



et alors, tu preferes celle avec la Ringer, ou avec les p'tits gars de ma région ?


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai que le nioube est souvent atteint, au bout d'un trimestre, d'un curieux phénomène de dilatation, qui ne doit en rien à une quelconque élévation de température... Si seulement la loi autorisait la vivisection sur ces spécimens, nous pourrions peut être en apprendre plus...


t'as de ces idées, toi !!....  


 


_j'dois avoir un sclapel un peu rouillé quelque part.....t'as un spécimen en vue ?!_ :mouais:


----------



## ficelle (1 Mai 2006)

sacrée Terra, qu'on embrasse 287 fois....


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> tu sais, moi, je ne suis qu'amour...



Raah, tu l'as cité combien de fois cette vidéo ? :rose:   

'+


----------



## ficelle (3 Mai 2006)

ben à chaque fois qu'on parle d'edouard, ou de ton talent....


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2006)

d'ici à ce qu'on renomme ce sujet : "les posteurs qui nous foutent la Grosse Boule"...


----------



## Tyler (20 Juin 2006)

Oui, on m'appelle ? (un peu en retard,certes) 







:love: :rateau:


----------



## ficelle (20 Juin 2006)

arf, deja vu ça sur mon telephone hier soir !

bien joué


----------



## alèm (20 Juin 2006)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> Oui, on m'appelle ? (un peu en retard,certes)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bien ouéj mais c'est qui le type à côté de toi ? il fait la gueule ? tu lui as pas signé d'autographe ?


----------



## Tyler (23 Juin 2006)

En fait, ce soir là, on avait beaucoup bu :

Resultat, on a chanté L'eau et le Lait ( les connaisseurs trouveront) et parlé de Robespierre et St juste pendant 30 minutes...


----------

